# Equines in Pixel



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

I haven't been dead -- only knocking death's door!  

As of late I haven't had a whole lot of inspiration/motivation to work on my bigger projects... so I've been working on these little pictures for members of Equiverse (and myself). 

A pixel "tag" is just a tiny pixel "portrait" that members use to decorate their profiles, use as icons, or even as a mean of creating an image link to a character reference. It's something that, until now, I haven't tried and after learning some shading techniques, I've decided to give it a try. 

____________________________________________________________​ 

*The First*​
Below is my first tag, one of my fantasy horses (for my comic), _Skylar_. I also played with the font... you can see that that turned out, er, "well." This one took me about 3 hours.









​____________________________________________________________


The Second

This one was for an Equiverse member of her virtual horse, _City Hunter._ It took me about 2 hours. 









​____________________________________________________________


*Today*​ 
This one I finished today. I started sketching it late last night while on a Skype call with a friend (who was supposed to be keeping me awake to finish it, but was doing a poor job, haha). It took around 4 hours. 

It's Bamber!  Reference was my own photo of him.








​ 
_________________________________

My next goal is to work even _smaller_, on a canvas of around 50x50 pixels or so (making digital icons). I may eventually sell these (but for no more than $5/ea -- $2 for the icons). What do you guys think?? 

----------------------------------------------------
​*This is not for personal, business, or reference use!*
 Original work created by Carrie Rule (MissileSweet/Creampuff): You may not copy, edit, alter, trace, repost, redistribute, print, or perform the artwork, publicly or privately, commercially or non-commercially, without my explicit permission. You may only post links/hyperlinks to this page.​


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Feedback appreciated! 

I won't be selling these immediately. I'll likely be holding a "freebie" session to build my pixel art portfolio!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like the third one the best, by far. sell for 5$ each? Get outta here! How can you? They take three hours! YOur time is worth more than that!

Knocking on death's door? Have you been sick? Hope not.
I haven't been doing much artwork either. Summer means RIDE!. I will start up again soon. Did a few things last night, but just messing around.


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> I like the third one the best, by far. sell for 5$ each? Get outta here! How can you? They take three hours! YOur time is worth more than that!
> 
> Knocking on death's door? Have you been sick? Hope not.
> I haven't been doing much artwork either. Summer means RIDE!. I will start up again soon. Did a few things last night, but just messing around.


So cheap because they're digital. I price more by compensation than by the hour... I mean the sellers have no proof that I worked on the artwork for that long, and I don't want the drama of someone accusing me of taking less time on the work but charging them more. If it was on paper they'd be worth more... material consumption and all. 

I haven't been too sick.  Severely inactive because the new boy, working (starting a 101 Horsemanship class with 1 other person, planning stuff for lessons), etc. From all of this comes stress pains, which muck with my ability to work more than I thought they would. I find myself sleeping more than anything! 

I just lurked your topic... I'll have to leave you a reply once I break away from Photoshop for a break.  

Bamber is almost ready for under saddle training!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I love the perspective in the pixel mini of Bamber. I like it when we do horses in odd positions. You reall have to think about how the body is shaped, cause it sometimes looks radically different when viewed from a not so common angle, like from below.
I didn't hear how it was that you came to own Bamber, though I read your thread about the place you had him at and the wierd fellow, who kept telling you how to deal with him. Is Bamber somewhere better now?


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

He will be very soon. Boss lady and I are going to write up my work-for-board agreement tomorrow morning and I'm moving him before the weekend is over.

I found him on a Craigslist ad... I went to go see him (a first!) and just had to have him. There was something I saw in him. He's showing me he's a good jumper (jumping ditches and mock fences at one point). I never expected to own a pony, but this boy will follow me wherever I ask him to go and is only fearful of men, which I can easily work through with him. I wouldn't give this little man up for the world! 

I like the odd positions, too. Some people play "safe" and do the side drawings, even when the subject is in action. If you ask me, you don't know what you're capable of until you push yourself... The shading on that one was the most fun!


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Here's one from tonight -- per usual, 3-4 hours (forgot to time this one!). 

It's for member HorseyyGal... liberty jumping. Ref was from a photo the member provided. Thinking I got the color off a little??


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Here's *tinyliny*'s mini of her Mac.  
Sorry for taking so long on this one. ^_^ Took about 3 hours.









Also just realized I didn't get the vibrancy in his tail... Will fix!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

OMG! it's just like him! you even got the way he rolls his eye back at you with a kind of "I'm thinking of something naughty" look.

Love it! Your Surprise is in the mail! look for it Friday?

(Creampuff and I did an art swap)

How do I get this digital image? Can I use ? I want, I want !


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm PMing you with details on how to get your hands on it. 

I can't wait, and once I get it I'll be sure to snap a photo of it's new wall home!


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Your work is really impressive, Creampuff. I've tried making things pixel by pixel in MS Paint before, and they've never worked out to be things of beauty like these. :thumbsup:


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks, Mike! 

For my pixels I use Adobe Photoshop (instead of MS Paint), so I have the advantage of using layers. I also get opacity, but I don't use it on ANY of my artwork (outside of for the text) I've messed with Paint before and detest it... I just never "clicked" with it, haha. I'm glad you like them!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

They are cute Creampuff! I'm completely inept at that kind of thing. If you need some to practice with, feel free to have a go at any of mine


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Ta-da! I had the grayscale for this baby just sitting there unused. Might as well make the best of it!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I love it! Thanks!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Im interested in getting one of these...can you give me some info? Thanks!


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

I'd love one too! Let me know how I can get one from ya


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

I've got a small number more.  









"_Ily"_ for my friend's birthday; her favorite (and most energetic) photo of her horse. Not really happy with the way her blaze & socks turned out. 8c Reference provided by the owner.

The below images aren't the "miniatures," but they're pixel ponies anyway.  


Click for full view of this one.
(Too big to post.)
 
SMILE!
Part of a sketch trade with someone off-site.











​


----------

